# 1998 pathfinder knock sensor



## sandra (Jan 10, 2013)

I have been told by a shop that my knock sensor needs replacing. A O2 sensor is also bad. Service light is on on dash

Major question, They told me that if my knock sensor goes out that the vehical will stop running and not start. True or False 


Lots of money to fix.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

no, but it is something you will want to address, get a 2nd opinion.. 
the knock sensor is in the valley of the engine, to replace it you have to take off the intake manifold etc, thats why its $$$ to replace.


----------



## fusecon (Feb 25, 2005)

*Knock Sensor*

We have a 1998 pathfinder SE and I've seen the knock sensor (P0325) come up quite a bit. By itself it won't ever light your Check Engine light. I just clear the code and drive on. It is difficult/costly to change out. If you change it out you may want to consider changing your valve cover gasket too (if that has to be removed or many items on top of it).

I saw a video on you tube where someone cut the wire and relocated the sensor to the top of the engine. I'm not sure how effective that is but I guess that is certainly an inexpensive approach to solving the problem.

-dan


----------



## Georgia99Pathy4x4 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Replaced knock sensor*

I replaced the knock sensor on my '99 Pathy about a month ago. It along with a bad EGR solenoid caused the CEL to come on, and it wouldn't pass emissions. $750.00 later, it has a new knock sensor, and an EGR solenoid. It will now pass emissions. If you don't need to change it, then leave it. It won't affect performance or fuel mileage. I had to do it to renew my tag, as emissions is a requirement in Metro Atlanta, GA.


----------



## qx4'n (Jun 4, 2003)

A bad oxygen sensor (O2 sensor) can also trigger the knock sensor code. I would see if replacing the faulty O2 sensor is the cause. If the engine is not getting the proper fuel to air mix- which O2 sensors requlate- they could be culprit. There are four O2 sensors in these vehicles and most any auto-parts store will confirm and tell you which O2 sensor(s) are involved.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Agree with above^^^if it is a front oxygen sensor. The faulty oxygen sensor likely triggered the knock sensor code. Correct the O2 sensor problem, erase the codes, and then see if the knock sensor code will reset. A bad knock sensor will not cause the engine to not start; it is used by the ECM to sense engine knock so the ECM can in turn retard the ignition timing to help prevent or reduce engine damage. If the knock sensor is indeed bad, many use the relocation method rather than pull the intake manifold. They use a knock sensor and subharness for a 95 Maxima and splice it into the wires for the knock sensor within the EGI harness above the right side bank of the engine. They mount the knock sensor on the intake manifold. It's probably not as good as a location as being directly on top of the engine block, but it works. There are vids on YouTube.
I should also mention there is a TSB on poor grounding at the EGI grounds on the intake plenum causing O2 sensor codes on 96-00 Pathfinders. I believe this is just for the rear sensors, though. Rear O2 sensors have no affect on engine performance and are used only to monitor the catalytic converter, so if the code is for the rear O2 sensor, it is likely not the cause of the knock sensor code. The fix for the grounding issue is installing a supplemental harness from the EGI grounds to the side of the right bank cylinder head.


----------

